# drolet eco 35 error code H1



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

hi everyone.  i was running my drolet eco 35 on hi for awhile and the stove gave me the overheat code H1 and shut down.  it was time for a cleaning so i wasnt suprised, it has happened  a couple of times in the past.  this time was a little different.  it didnt go through its cool down cycle, it just shut off and the control pannel is fully lit and power light is green like it is on.  it wont let me reset the error to restart like a locked up computer, even after unpluging it.  has anyone had this problem?  the manual says after attempting to reset overheat three times, you will not be able to reset and must contact sbi.  is it remebering the last couple of times this has happened.  any advice would be greatly appreciated.  ps. when you plug it back it it cylces a code 8uer525 if that means anything.  thanks


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 27, 2008)

see my post on the other eco-45 problem-maybe it will help you as well...


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't own this stove, but it sounds like the high heat switch went off. Try to locate the high-heat switch L-250. It should have a reset button. See if it's been triggered and needs to be reset. 

from the manual:
"The L-250 automatic high temperature switch is located on the auger housing and will send a signal to the control board if the auger housing overheats. Wait until the stove cools down. YOU NEED TO INSPECT YOUR UNIT AT THIS POINT. There might be a problem with another component or the installation, causing the stove to overheat. Reset the stove and start it. Call a technician if you get this code again."

In the long term, the stove needs more frequent cleanings.


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i will try it.  thanks


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i looked for the switch but could not find it.  my manual shows were it is supposed to be located but it is not there.  maybe it is an older manual.  i can find the l 250 but the wire just lead into the control board box.  anymore advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i think i found the reset switch in a different location.  it didnt apear to be thrown but i pushed, and pulled it with no movement.  i unplugged one of the leads and all the fans started up.  it seems like a sensor isue.  i dont konw.  does the code it flashes after plugging it in mean anything?


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2008)

Open the right side. Here is a diagram of the location. According to fig 29, it should be where the red arrow points to.


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i have the same manual.  its not were the arrow is pointing.  there is a swithck on the fan housing.  the left arrow of the L250 would more acuratley locate it.  it has a little red button in between two wires.  it doesnt move in any direction.  ill try to post a pic


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

here's those pics


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

the wires hanging is still unattached from my troubleshooting


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting. That's closer to the location for the ECO 45. 

As a test, and only a test, unplug the stove. Then pull off the other spade lug connection on the reset switch. Fashion a jumper to connect the two spade lug connectors that were on the L250 reset switch. You can use a short piece of #14 or #12 wire for this that has its ends stripped. Set the wires so that you are sure that nothing is touching metal. Plug in the stove and try it again. 

If this works, the switch needs replacement. If it doesn't, unplug the stove and reconnect this switch. 

BTW, do you have an electrical continuity meter and know how to use it? You can also unplug this switch and test it for continuity with a meter.


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont have a continuity tester but the jumper should be a good indication


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

when i jump them the same thing happens.  only when one is unplugged the fans will start up.  it seems like it still has something to do with reseting the error.  this sucks.  ive been running my expensive gas burner all day and i just picked up another ton of pellets.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2008)

Are you saying that when one of the switches is unplugged the stove works? Would that be switch F-160? That could be the issue. This is a normally open switch. It closes at about 160 degrees due to overheat. If this is the issue, it's a simple fix and not probably not the reset codes.

Can you post a picture of the switch location for verification?


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 28, 2008)

the 160 switch is located on the control panel box.  when unplugging the other switches, the auger still doesnt turn but the fans are all working.  the control board is still fully lit except for the lightning bolt icon.  does anyone have a phone # for drolet or sbi?  oh yea, the 160 is located on the right hand side of the first pic


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2008)

With the switch unplugged is there a change in the error code display? Did you remember to reconnect the other switch before disconnecting the F160 switch or at least leave it jumpered?  

Did you try a single reset again?

Phone number from the manual is: (418) 527-3060. email is tech@sbi-international.com


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 28, 2008)

i never disconnected the 160, but when i did there was no change


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2008)

This is getting very hard to follow. Exactly what "other switches" did you unplug?


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 28, 2008)

when i unplugged either the l250 on the auger or the reset switch, the stoves fans started to run but the auger didnt.  after i plugged the others back in i unplugged 160, there was nothing.  same thing when i jumped it.  the control panel was completly lit except the auger, thermostat and lightning bolt icon.  all heat settings are lit.  after trying to bypass any of the  switches, i would plug in the stove and the same error code flashes at startup 8uEr525. then goes to the flashing H then 1.  thats about all i can tell you.  the manual stated that if the H1 code is activated more than 3 times the stove will no longer be able to be reset and i will have to contact a tec.  i have had the H1 code in the past and was able to reset it.  it may have even been the third time, im not exactly sure.  i dont know if it remembers from the past or it has to happen 3 times in a row.  ill call sbi tommorow to see if there is another way to reset it.  thanks for all your help.  im really starting to get to know my stove.  i dont think its anything major, just somthing i dont know about.  if you have anymore advice let me know.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you've tried all you can for tonight. Let us know what SBI has to say.


----------



## Stove Geek (Jan 30, 2008)

I can help - I work there....

What code do you see on the PC board? Can you plug everything back on?


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 30, 2008)

i called sbi yesterday for the reset code.  thanks anyways


----------

